# Piranha found in the Potomac River



## CaptMicha (Mar 29, 2006)

There was just recently a news article about this but apparently, this has been going on for quite some time now.

A six pound piranha was found in the Potomac River but thankfully they didn't kill it, they transported it to an aquarium.

I would post the article but I can't find it...









So many of the natural species in the Potomac have been displaced by alien species. People get tired of their pets and for some reason, believe that releasing them where they don't belong is a good idea. It's very selfish and ignorant. Too many people get pets on the spur of the moment and don't think about the future and all the requirements of that pet.

AND, the piranhas don't survive the winters so it's a slow death for them. Atleast they're only a temporary problem until they die off but it shouldn't be reduced to that.

They've found pet goldfish, asian clams, asian grasses, snakeheads (Marylanders know about this!) piranhas, largemouth bass and catfish. The last two have been introduced and apparently aren't found in there naturally.

I know most people here are very responsible when it comes to their piranhas and care very much but for the others... I hope no one here has done that...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

good info :nod:


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

sh*t happens. Just don't you do it.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

It's sad to hear of people releasing their pets into the wild but there is nothing we could do about it. On the same token, I'm glad to hear of people like the person who started this thread. Smart people
who understand that Piranhas will not survive in an un-natural enviroment. If only we can get politicians to think like you.

Hater


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

CaptMicha said:


> There was just recently a news article about this but apparently, this has been going on for quite some time now.
> 
> A six pound * pacu* was found in the Potomac River but thankfully they didn't kill it, they transported it to an aquarium.
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Snake_Eyes FTW! (A phrase you'll never hear in craps!)

I was thinking that, too.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

This is going to be a continuous problem until Hobbyist learn to research there fish before buying it.

Personally, I think pacus should be banned.


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with Pacus being banned. Dont they ban Piranhas if they can live in the rivers around you?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

5$ says the ppl who relesed it got it at wal mart :laugh: I rly dont understand people who buy a pet befor learning more about it, i mean you would never do that with a dog or cat what makes a fish different.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> blackeye Posted Today, 01:20 PM
> I agree with Pacus being banned. Dont they ban Piranhas if they can live in the rivers around you?


They ban piranha regardless whether they do or not. Its considered a nuisance species when too many complaints come in. That's when things get bad when ID's are wrong and piranhas are automatically suspect and blamed.

I could lobby (quite effectively) to ban pacus, but its not a good idea, simply because the poor quality of DNR officials that attempt to identify non-native species. They may ultimately consider silver dollars as pacus (which they are in a real sense) and prohibit that species too.


----------



## blackeye (Mar 9, 2006)

Very interesting but I couldnt see them mixing them up. Id fire someone over it ahaha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> blackeye Posted Today, 03:25 PM
> Very interesting but I couldnt see them mixing them up. Id fire someone over it ahaha


How do you think the spread of Pickeral vs Pikes got spread?







DNR misidentification, they put the wrong fish in!


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

6 pound pacu!!!!!! I dont think any piranha's get up to 6 pounds. People should really get educated before they publish articles


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I saw this one on TV yesterday. It was a pacu. Same old story. Pianha this and piranha that the whole time they are showing video of a pacu.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

pacu cause more trouble and issues in the news more than Pygo's
really, think about it.......i agree with frank........ban the pacu's


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

hastatus said:


> This is going to be a continuous problem until Hobbyist learn to research there fish before buying it.
> 
> Personally, I think pacus should be banned.


Yes they grow huge and are not for the average aquarist..
space is a must!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

It was a Pacu. Six pounds is a very large Piranha indeed, but Pacus and Oscars should be banned and not sold in the US.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

6 pounds! damn, he grew alot since I threw him in there. lol

j/k I seriously hope people start researching about their species before buying them.


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

It might just be me, but I dont think banning is the way to go. I think that education is key. I dont think anyone should be able to by any none natural fish without getting permits. Make shure they have nature test so people realize the problem with letting them go. Funny thing is this again is a case of mistaken ID. I just hope we can find a way to show how to be a responsible owner before P's are banned evrywhere.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

ruger345 said:


> It was a Pacu. Six pounds is a very large Piranha indeed, but Pacus and Oscars should be banned and not sold in the US.


Pacus, maybe, because it's rare to find a responsible keeper with a big enough tank for them and because they're released so frequently, but Oscars? If you ban Os, you should ban Ps, all Cichlids over 10", pretty much anything of any size whatsoever, et cetera, et cetera.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Education and teaching ethics IS THE KEY here.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > blackeye Posted Today, 03:25 PM
> > Very interesting but I couldnt see them mixing them up. Id fire someone over it ahaha
> 
> 
> ...


Frank, you hit the nail on the head. Every time there is a story of this sort it is because of a DNR misidentification. Every time the news says they have found a pygo it ends up being a damn pacu. It is really sad that pacus are sold when they are around 1"-2" and no one informs the buyer (or the buy is just really ignorant) that pacus grow to an excess of 2'. Simply a pure shame.

Perhaps someone in the DNR department should learn the difference between a piranha (pygo and serra) and a pacu.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Perhaps someone in the DNR department should learn the difference between a piranha (pygo and serra) and a pacu.


There concerns are limited to Native Fishes and the impact from non-natives. They are not trained to deal with non-natives other than reporting and removing what they think is an invasive species. I think acestro (Tom) can fill us in on that.

Regarding the pacu. I finally was able to post in there. A copy of the post I made is in the original lounge thread. Otherwise check this out:

http://www.baltimoresun2.com/talk/showthre...519#post1604519


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Perhaps someone in the DNR department should learn the difference between a piranha (pygo and serra) and a pacu.
> 
> 
> There concerns are limited to Native Fishes and the impact from non-natives. They are not trained to deal with non-natives other than reporting and removing what they think is an invasive species. I think acestro (Tom) can fill us in on that.
> ...


Excellent post Frank!


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

they should atleast try to google it so they don't look so damned stupid when people call them out. lol


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds like a bunch of BS to me.


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Perhaps someone in the DNR department should learn the difference between a piranha (pygo and serra) and a pacu.
> 
> 
> There concerns are limited to Native Fishes and the impact from non-natives. They are not trained to deal with non-natives other than reporting and removing what they think is an invasive species. I think acestro (Tom) can fill us in on that.
> ...


a very good post indeed.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

I recall another similar story years ago and that too turned out to be a pacu.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Great Response Frank!!! Its good to see someone actually write an educated post!!

Justin


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Wow that's pretty sad to hear. Here where I live piranhas used to be legal but because people used to throw them in the lakes and rivers, they're not legal anymore. So I suggest to all not to throw these fish into lakes after not wanted, just post them up here for free or go and give it to the local fish store. Don't ruin everyone elses day. Lets keep this hobby alive.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

I've been communicating with the reporter who wrote the first story on the "piranha" being found. I have a communications degree and have experience in print journalism and video communications. You have to understand that the truth is always secondary to most publications and to take the time to clarify "expert opinions" just isn't always possible. I can't blame Miss. Candy for trusting her sources but I hope in the future she'll do her own research before printing lies.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> zombietime Posted Today, 09:25 PM
> I've been communicating with the reporter who wrote the first story on the "piranha" being found. I have a communications degree and have experience in print journalism and video communications. You have to understand that the truth is always secondary to most publications and to take the time to clarify "expert opinions" just isn't always possible. I can't blame Miss. Candy for trusting her sources *but I hope in the future she'll do her own research before printing lies. *


That's harsh (_printing lies_). Keep in mind, you have me and other well-qualified people teaching you about piranhas. Its unreasonable to expect a reporter knows anything about them other than what she has been fed in the past and by current "biologists". If you are not aware of PFURY or other sources of information that are scientifically credible (say Fink's web site), who is going to explain to her all that mumbo jumbo science words. Of course she went with the biologists who she thought were credible and had experience. And that biologist did, except his head was bent up in the wrong direction.


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

hastatus said:


> > zombietime Posted Today, 09:25 PM
> > I've been communicating with the reporter who wrote the first story on the "piranha" being found. I have a communications degree and have experience in print journalism and video communications. You have to understand that the truth is always secondary to most publications and to take the time to clarify "expert opinions" just isn't always possible. I can't blame Miss. Candy for trusting her sources *but I hope in the future she'll do her own research before printing lies. *
> 
> 
> That's harsh (_printing lies_). Keep in mind, you have me and other well-qualified people teaching you about piranhas. Its unreasonable to expect a reporter knows anything about them other than what she has been fed in the past and by current "biologists". If you are not aware of PFURY or other sources of information that are scientifically credible (say Fink's web site), who is going to explain to her all that mumbo jumbo science words. Of course she went with the biologists who she thought were credible and had experience. And that biologist did, except his head was bent up in the wrong direction.


She printed lies. That's not harsh, that's reality. When I was working as a journalist I followed up on everything and didn't trust anyone, especially "experts", until I did my own research and was confident that what I was submitting was accurate. I never trusted professionals and always went to other sources to make sure. Don't make excuses for poor reporting.


----------

